# manual



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

need a parts manual for a snow thrower Model 18538 anyone know where I should lokk.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Try eBay. They seem to have everything else. Good luck!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

I found one thanks, Ron


----------

